# Mozart or Beethoven?



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The wrong choice will result in a powerful electric shock.

:afr


----------



## Same Difference (Aug 26, 2010)

Bach.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

Beethoven all the way!


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

Are you asking what I like listening to or what I like playing?


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Mozart, I say!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Beethoven!!!


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Mozart.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I own more Mozart but I cant pick between the two I really like both of them.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I appreciate Mozart as defining something new in the music world during his time, but most of his stuff bores me. Beethoven is much more enjoyable.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Relaxation said:


> Are you asking what I like listening to or what I like playing?


Which one has the best music... so I guess listening to. Or maybe an average of listening and playing. You decide.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

They are both great but to pick my preference I'd have to spend half a day on each


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Can't decide.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Beethoven. Mozart wrote so much that liking him becomes a huge, intimidating effort.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Beethoven.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Romantic music speaks more to me than classical music. Beethoven all the way.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

mozart easily. i love beethoven but mozart is at the very top for me.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Is that even a question? Mozart.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Tschaikovski!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I wouldn't be able to tell one from the other.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

tlgibson97 said:


> I wouldn't be able to tell one from the other.


It's easy! Mozart is the one with too many notes (obscure reference from the film "Amadeus")


----------

